# Finally diagnosed



## swedee (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey everyone,This week, my doctor diagnosed me with IBS, It has been 1 year since my symptoms started. A brief rundown of my story.1 year ago, I was a healthy 21 year old male, never had any health troubles my whole life. I had saved to live abroad in europe for 1 year. My troubles started in the middle of the flight to europe. Gassy stomach, never feeling fully relieved. I thought the symptoms would go away but no, so after about 1 month, I eventually went to the doctors, I had many blood,stool and urine tests, 2 ultrasounds and a endoscopy. The only thing they found out is I have a hiatus hernia, but they dont believe it is the problem. Everything else came back normal.Fast forward 1 year. I suffer from high blood pressure, had panic attacks, 24/7 constant headache that affects my concentration making studying almost next to impossible. And a constant sore stomach, gassy, loose stools. The headaches started about 7 months after my stomach problems started, My doctor believes they are related to my high blood pressure. The high blood pressure is what i'm worried the most, because I'm only 22 years old and had never trouble with my blood pressure. The headaches make university next to impossible especially to attain good marks, and the constant sore stomach is just annoying.From here I don't know what will become of my life, I wish to finish my university studies, but at the moment my life is kind of on hold, hoping at least some of my symptoms can be fixed.I would like to know if any other people suffer from constant headaches or high blood pressure as a result of the IBS.Thanks for reading


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

It sound like you may have becomed insulin resistant.. look it up... maybe! try redusing alot on your starches and sugars.. eat natural fats, espesially fatty fish.. and animal fats..


----------

